# Cold War Ads



## Vladd67 (Dec 14, 2009)

Cold War Vintage Ads | Denge
How to use communism to sell


----------



## Drachir (Dec 15, 2009)

Interesting site.  I especially like the one about the Russian pavilion at Expo 67.  I visited the pavilion and was particularly impressed by the huge three dimensional portrait of Lenin that dominated the entrance.  Apparently most Americans did not find the pavilion all that scary as they visited Expo 67 by the millions.


----------



## blacknorth (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks. Western propaganda appears quite artless by Soviet standards, and, of course, the USSR made the best sf cinema in the multiverse.


----------



## J-WO (Dec 16, 2009)

I miss the cold war.


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 16, 2009)

J-WO said:


> I miss the cold war.


Things were so much simpler back then.


----------



## J-WO (Dec 17, 2009)

Exactly! And the Sovs had a great image, too. Brilliant adversaries. International terrorists just don't cut it, IMHO.


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 17, 2009)

> blacknorth ~Thanks. Western propaganda appears quite artless by Soviet standards...




I think we have our moments...


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 17, 2009)

To be honest looking at some of America's WWII propaganda posters those don't surprise me in fact the boy scout poster was originally for war bonds, I guess the others are also originally from that era.


----------



## Pyan (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm a little dubious about the provenance of a couple of those, though - would a genuine '40s/'50s poster use the word "uterus"? And the "God is a Republican" one would hardly be used as anti-Soviet propaganda...


----------



## J-WO (Dec 18, 2009)

Sparrow- They're brilliant mock-ups, dude! Where'd you find 'em? They remind me of The Dead Kennedy's poster art.


----------

